# I received my first tip through the app! 6 dollars! Who wants to eat at the sizzler?!



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Yeah! Big tip! First one on the first day!


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

hey mine was 1 lol but both the pax I had on Friday tipped but of course those summoning food didn't.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

mine was $2 after I got paid out $62 itself on the ride... i'll take it tho!


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> mine was $2 after I got paid out $62 itself on the ride... i'll take it tho!


Anything more than 5 dollars then the customer wants a little more than a ride. I was fortunate enough that my customer didn't ask me to pull over in the alley.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> mine was $2 after I got paid out $62 itself on the ride... i'll take it tho!


Nice ride.. most here are under five bucks...


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

REDSEA said:


> Nice ride.. most here are under five bucks...


most of mine are in the $4 to $9 range


----------

